# Having Problem with my D-LINK WBR-2310 Router + PS3!



## idreamofsteel (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey guys. I really hope my problem can be resolved here since its been going on for quite a long time. 

Ok to start off I want to talk about the way my router is set up with my DSL modem. I have my ethernet cable going from my Primus DSL modem (I live in Canada BTW) directly into my DLINK Router. Even though it is a wireless router I have both of my computers wired. Since I used to have a wired-only router a few years back I just stuck with this set up. Im using the wireless connection for my PS3 and my PSP. I even tried using a wired connection for my PS3. Everything has been going great until a few weeks ago.

First I just want to say that my router has 5 inputs in the back (like most), 1 WAN and 4 LAN. The funny thing is that when I plug my modem into the WAN slot on my router I cant get anything to work! It was like that with all my other routers as well. Even a few years back when I used to have Sympatico DSL I could not plug my modem into the WAN slot. Instead the modem HAS TO be plugged into either of the 4 LAN slots. Now that we have Primus DSL and this new DLINK router the history repeats itself. You guys can look at the little attachment pic I made for reference. The funny thing is that when I first try to set up my DLINK router with the included CD it asked me to plug the modem into the WAN slot on the back of the router. When I did that the router detected the modem but it couldnt detect the internet connection, which is completely frustrating.

Anyway, now this I believe is the cause of my PS3s internet failure. I dont know how many people are familiar with the PS3 here, but Ill explain it anyway as if you guys do know (maybe someone has had the same probs). I have been able to connect with my PS3 using a NAT1 connection. Im not sure why this is, since Ive heard that NAT1 means that you are connected directly to the internet (through a modem) and not through a router. Which is obviously kinda wierd since Im running it through a router. Due to this NAT1 connection, I cant enable UPnP sharing on my PS3 and therefore I cannot connect to the media server I have set up on my computer. Now I was fine with that, since I could still play games online, but for the past few weeks I havent even been able to connect to the internet with my PS3. I tried different things and they are all failing. The funny thing is that the first few days that I got my new DLINK router the PS3s internet was working... now it isnt.

Also the first few days I had the router I could actually go into the set up through 192.168.0.1 which with my luck does not work now. I can only access set up to my Speedtouch DSL modem through 192.168.1.254. When I try to get into my router with (..... 0.1) it does a google search and the first result is a site called NetworkMagic which is a program which is actually recommended by DLINK... so I installed it and it works ok. It doesnt really do anything that I couldnt do before, but w/e... thats not the problem. Anyway I think I should sum up my problems since there is a lot of stuff.

1. Primus DSL Modem is connected to LAN slot on the router instead of WAN. This has been the case with Sympatico DSL (my previous ISP) for about 3 years with other routers. What is the cause of this and how can I fix it?
2. At first PS3 was connecting with a NAT1 connection not allowing me to do UPnP. Now the PS3 cant even connect to the internet.
3. Cannot connect to the router set up using 192.168.0.1, even though I could the first few days I had the router (which was roughly last week).

I hope you guys can help me out. Thanks for reading!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, your DSL modem is really a modem/router, that's probably why you're having issues. Since you have two devices handing out IP addresses, and they're on different subnets, you will have a problem.

Here's my solution for connecting multiple routers, which is what you have.

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## idreamofsteel (Aug 28, 2007)

Had to read that a few times to completely understand it haha... Im not too good with the whole DHCP thing or w/e. Id like to try this out but I cant get into my DLINK routers set up. Is my DSL Modem blocking it somehow? Thanks for the help John


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Your modem has nothing to do with accessing the router's configuration pages, the router comes after the modem. 

Let's see this from a machine connected to the router.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## idreamofsteel (Aug 28, 2007)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Awesomo
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : lan

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : lan
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-9B-0E-80
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : August 29, 2007 10:29:51 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : August 30, 2007 10:29:51 AM

PPP adapter Primus:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.112.65.76
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 207.112.65.76
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 216.254.141.13
209.90.160.220
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

You guys are awesome. I might actually be able to solve this problem! w00t!

From this I can see right away that my Primus Modem doesnt have DHCP enabled and my DLINK router does. Now to try to enable it in on the Primus Modem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Why is the modem connected to the computer? For the router to function, the modem has to be connected to the router!

I'd like you to do this.

Plug the modem into a single computer's Ethernet jack, turn off the modem and the computer. Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light, turn on the computer, when it's fully booted, let's see this again:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

